# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Рок в прок

## LeviussRock

Всем рок!  Это я, снова Лева и моя передача про гитары, гитаристов, гитарное оборудование, собственно смотрите сами, думаю получилось неплохо)) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5nwu...cEO4ilqwcoAtzw 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czjkJ...cEO4ilqwcoAtzw 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW1-P...cEO4ilqwcoAtzw

----------

